# turbo 1.6 quatum



## lafermedavid (Sep 25, 2010)

my motor is currently a cl series there is a JL or JR on ebay whats the diffrence?thanks for reply dave:beer:


----------



## lafermedavid (Sep 25, 2010)

*cy*

found my own answer out cy canadian quatum turbo


----------

